# Need help in Hawaii



## mahaloha (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi,

I live in Hawaii, have MS, and am registered for Medical Marijuana.
My problem is, I have no idea where to find it.
I experimented with pot as a teen, but that was over 20 years ago, in another state.
I am just a middle-aged haole housewife with no local connections, I have no idea how to go about this anymore.
I have contacted some local organizations that are related to medical marijuana advocacy, but none of them have been able to help.
I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction, before I am forced to try and buy it from some stranger on the street.
I am not asking you to sell me something illegally, I just need information.

If anyone has any ideas, I'm open to suggestions, please email me at [email protected].

Mahalo!


----------



## metalchick832 (Jun 5, 2007)

Buy a pack of beans and grow like we all do.  Just make sure you do your research and have everything set up right so you don't get busted.

Peace,
Metalchick

P.S.  Hyrdoponics is a LOT faster than growing from soil.  It is more expensive, but worth it in the long run.


----------



## Object505 (Jun 11, 2007)

Growing can be kind of intimidating at first but when you get into it. Its not as hard or as time consuming as you might think. There are ways to do it very inexpensively and ordering seeds online is very safe and I have gotten them every time I ordered them. Try Nirvana that's where I order and they are great. Once I got a batch of bad seeds and they sent me a whole new batch of seeds free of charge. I live in California too. If I were you I would do a 2L grow. That is using 2 liter bottles and hydroponics fluids that I know for sure you can buy localy since I used to live in Hawaii. 

I would be happy to write you and tell you exactly how to do it but only if your interested. Its allot of writing.

I am also a medical marijuana patient. And the first step is to remember that your not doing anything illegal. You are within your rights. To grow and its way to expensive to buy this stuff so you should get started growing right away. 

I will help you if you like. 

Paul/Object505


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 22, 2007)

put the info up for we can all see how to do it.




			
				Object505 said:
			
		

> Growing can be kind of intimidating at first but when you get into it. Its not as hard or as time consuming as you might think. There are ways to do it very inexpensively and ordering seeds online is very safe and I have gotten them every time I ordered them. Try Nirvana that's where I order and they are great. Once I got a batch of bad seeds and they sent me a whole new batch of seeds free of charge. I live in California too. If I were you I would do a 2L grow. That is using 2 liter bottles and hydroponics fluids that I know for sure you can buy localy since I used to live in Hawaii.
> 
> I would be happy to write you and tell you exactly how to do it but only if your interested. Its allot of writing.
> 
> ...


----------



## HGB (Jul 22, 2007)

Roots Dog said:
			
		

> put the info up for we can all see how to do it.



read this CLICK

:48:


----------

